# July 1 turtle lake sask



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

I don't know how many people on here visit ol turtle lake but I need a vent. I can't believe the lack if respect I saw this weekend. Garbage tossed on trails people going off trail cutting fences. Opening pasture gates letting cattle out. In and out of yards crushing trees. And various other acts of stupid. Been riding up here for many years with no problems. Was talking to some land owners and they are done. Everything is owned by someone. Nothing is free range gov land. We parked our bikes on Saturday no more rides. If u know of anyone that rides up here please pass it on or all trails will be closed. Thanks


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That is really unfortunate that people like that have to ruin it for everybody. A complete lack of respect of property and can't blame the land owners for shutting it off. 

Hopefully you'll find a new place to ride soon.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

there's a few little town down by me that use to have derby's, now because of the same reason they refuse to have them anymore. if a place is good enough to have open trails and let you ride, pack out what you pack in and stay on trail!!!


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

It's sad. I want my kids to enjoy the same trails I did. Over the last ten years this lake has exploded and it is congested. I was brought up to respect where I was riding. I teach that to my girls and I hope they continue. From what I saw our sport is being taken over by dbags that don't care and haven't had to be responsible for their actions.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tjco99 said:


> From what I saw our sport is being taken over by dbags that don't care and haven't had to be responsible for their actions.


It's everywhere, and in everything... unfortunetly. Lot's of them riding around down here w/ straight pipes and all they know is WOT all the time and I just want to punch them in the face and cut their valve stems.... On top of that %50 of them are drunker than cooter brown. It's part of the reason I don't go to parks and ride anymore, just don't care for all that.

Fishing isnt really any better really... there are people who have no ramp etiquette nor do they have any passing by people fishing etiquette. They'll blow by you within 15-20 yrds of you running 50 or 60+ while you're trying to fish. Or cut you off on the bank you're fishing. I've seen people literally pull up 40-50 yards or less in front of someone and start fishing down the bank...

Now granted there's no law against it and it's all public water but... it's always been a common understanging and un-written rule out of common curtosey you don't just fish right up on people like that. Now if you want to fall in line behind and fish along the bank or whatever, that's perfectly fine... But people now days just don't care. 

I also see people keeping and eating 4, 5, 6+ pound bass... that pisses me off... Keep and eat the little ones if you want to eat, put those big ones back to get bigger and for someone else to catch... Those big ones are the ones who are making babies. 

Sorry... You're frustration just brought out mine... haha... :bigok:


----------



## Mikesttr250 (Jun 13, 2013)

Whoa, dont be dissin on all the straight pipes, im new to quading, dirtbiked for many years, i understand the unwritten law, respect. Its to bad though, its happening everywere. Its always been a group, or one person messing it up, all we can do is pass it on, stay on the trails, pick up your gargage, and slow down when passing. These people probably dont have a licence, or they they will lose if they are driving the roads like that.....theres a beautiful trail, chained up, no more access....and its damb bad


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, see you explained it right there, you're new... you'll know soon enough. People don't like people w/ straight pipes on their quads. It's annoying.


----------



## Mikesttr250 (Jun 13, 2013)

Its actually stock, and pretty quiet.... Ya straight pipes, thats really loud, didnt understand.....
Unfortunatley the people that are wrecking it for us, probably arent on sites like this one...


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Mikesttr250 said:


> Unfortunatley the people that are wrecking it for us, probably arent on sites like this one...


I wish that was true. The sad part is that they are sprinkled among all the sites. They might not check it out everyday but they are lurking. One of my buddies was like that. He was always on the forums. He had a macked out loud bike and had no respect at all. It took two weekends of yelling at him and picking up after him that he finally got it. Told him he wasn't coming anymore if he didn't smarten up. 
Most of them just don't understand that the world doesn't revolve around them. Yes it's their bike and their fuel and their vacation. But it is some bodies home. I don't think they would like it if I rode through their living room dumped a bag of garbage and stole their tv. 

I could go on forever. Still mad


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Goin back up today with the bikes. Should be better. Gonna go talk to some locals and see what they are thinking


----------

